# pasukin & pasukan



## Qcumber

1) Pinások niyá ang simbáhan. = He entered the church.
2) Síno ang pumasok sa simbáhan. = Who entered the church?

3) Pinasúkan niyá ang simbáhan. = He broke into the church.
4) Síno ang pinasúkan sa simbáhan? = Who broke into the church.

Are my two questions correct?


----------



## Camote

First three is correct but the first two can also mean:
1. He broke into the church.
2. Who broke into the church.


----------



## Qcumber

Camote said:


> First three is correct but the first two can also mean:
> 1. He broke into the church.
> 2. Who broke into the church.


Sorry, I don't understand your answer. I have edited my post by numbering my sentences to make it easier for you to refer to them.


----------



## Camote

Qcumber said:


> Sorry, I don't understand your answer. I have edited my post by numbering my sentences to make it easier for you to refer to them.


 

Sorry  ,I was too lazy to explain it. Even I don't understand what my answer was .


----------



## Camote

Qcumber said:


> 1) Pinások niyá ang simbáhan. = He entered the church.
> 2) Síno ang pumasok sa simbáhan. = Who entered the church?
> 
> 3) Pinasúkan niyá ang simbáhan. = He broke into the church.
> 4) Síno ang pinasúkan sa simbáhan? = Who broke into the church.
> 
> Are my two questions correct?


 
_Pinasok niya ang simbahan_ = He entered the church.
Is correct, though it could also mean He broke into the church.

_Sino ang pumasok sa simbahan = Who entered the church?_
Is also correct, but it could also mean _Who broke into the church?_

_Pinasukan niya ang simbahan_ = He broke into the church.
Is correct, yet again, could also mean_  He entered the church._

_Sino ang pinasukan sa simbahan? = Who was inside when the church was broken into? or who was robbed inside the church?_

_pasok_ = enter; school day; work day
_pasukan _= to invade; school term/year


----------



## Qcumber

Camote said:


> _Pinasok niya ang simbahan_ = He entered the church.
> Is correct, though it could also mean He broke into the church.
> _Sino ang pumasok sa simbahan = Who entered the church?_
> Is also correct, but it could also mean _Who broke into the church?_
> _Pinasukan niya ang simbahan_ = He broke into the church.
> Is correct, yet again, could also mean_ He entered the church._


 
Thanks a lot, Camote. So there is not that much difference between *pasúkin* and *pasúkan* so long as they mean "enter". The only clear difference is when *pasúkan* means "go to work / to school / attend".


----------



## Camote

your welcome and yes that's correct


----------



## mataripis

Pinasok is the verb "Entered" while Pasukan is the common word for "Entrance".


----------



## bdpalawan

Pinasok is completed aspect of pasok (pasukin). The church (etc.) must be definite and salient in the conversation already. Used in this way, as was pointed out, Pinasok niya ang simbahan can be "broke in."

More common would be PUMASOK SIYA SA SIMPAHAN. Same verb root (pasok) with -um-. This one, however, can mean "He entered the church" or "He entered A church."

Pasukan can be a noun (entrance) OR a verb in the basic, tense-less form. Completed ("past") would be "pinasukan." It is similar to, but used in different situations, than pasukin.


----------

